# Odense Open 2010



## hr.mohr (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm organizing a competition in my city the week before Euro 2010. September 25-26.

http://cubing.dk/OdenseOpen2010/

Please note that registration will require payment in advance. You will receive payment details after submitting your registration. This is because we are forced to pay for the venue in advance.


----------



## Shack (Apr 21, 2010)

*note

Ill be there


----------



## Henrik (Apr 21, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> I'm organizing a competition in my city the week before Euro 2010. September 25-26.
> 
> http://cubing.dk/OdenseOpen2010/
> 
> Please *note* that registration will require payment in advance. You will receive payment details after submitting your registration. This is because we are forced to pay for the venue in advance.



fixed

Ill be there.


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 29, 2010)

We have found a way to pay for the venue but would still like to get payment in advance if possible. 

Competitors coming from abroad can new register without payment but the first 50 competitors to pay will of course be the ones who are going to compete


----------



## Shack (Aug 30, 2010)

looks like its gonna be danes only  (and a romanian dane )


----------



## hr.mohr (Sep 25, 2010)

Live results: http://live.speedcubing.dk/competitors.action?competitionId=OdenseOpen2010

FMC scramble: B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U R U B' D' U B L2 B L F' L2 U


----------



## hr.mohr (Sep 26, 2010)

Lars just improved his Danish record in 5BLD with a 14:43 solve 
Time for next attempt.


----------



## Henrik (Sep 26, 2010)

Correction 14:44 we had to round up since the time was 14:43.85

Congrats


----------



## joey (Sep 26, 2010)

wow holy crap that's fast.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 26, 2010)

1:09.08 megaminx single and 1:19.19 avg 

This should give me:
megaminx single rank: 19
megaminx average rank: 19
pyra single rank: 12
pyra average rank: 2
sum= 52

against Erik's
megaminx single rank: 4
megaminx average rank: 3
pyra single rank: 32
pyra average rank: 15
sum= 54

So that means I am the new minx king! =D


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2010)

So like, Chris is now "only" 5th at 5BLD?


----------

